# The Tavern



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

*The Tavern


Welcome to the USMB Tavern. Pull up a bar stool, have a drink and relax.  Play some music and watch a game on the big screen. Have a nibble of  some pub grub to go along with your nip. The place is a little bit  naughty and a little bit nice.

This is not the place for heated political debates but a place to engage  in just about everything else. If you find yourself in a thread where  what you are talking about does not really belong there, instead of  getting a room of your own or thread of your own, come here, pull up a  chair and continue. MILD flaming is fine, but nothing to heated! Joke  around, slap some backs, be a bit raucous and rowdy. Just remember, the  bartender has a bat to take care of the troublemakers!

So, name your poison, the bar is well stocked of all of the things you  love to drink! We have soft, hard and everything in-between. Tell us  about your favorite libations, belly up to the bar and have a good time.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Grand Reopening folks! Pull up a chair and get comfortable, because drinks are on the house tonight!






And I'd like to propose a toast, to the previous proprietor of this establishment, without her the Tavern wouldn't be here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 2, 2014)

These threads keep moving on me!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 2, 2014)

Of all the nights I decided to skip the


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Like they say in Hollywood.....break a leg!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

So what'll it be folks?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2014)

[MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]

TK, why did you do this? You were not involved in the ongoing discussion I've been having with the mods and admin about this. You should have given me enough time to finish talking to the other members before opening a new thread called The Tavern. That was just wrong and you know it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TK, why did you do this? You were not involved in the ongoing discussion I've been having with the mods and admin about this. You should have given me enough time to finish talking to the other members before opening a new thread called The Tavern. That was just wrong and you know it.




Coyote gave a link to this thread from the original tavern, Aye. 

Post #1622

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/354823-the-tavern-109.html


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, Gracie, I know. She put it there after TK opened it, with him not knowing anything that is or was going on out of his view and everyone else's eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh. Ok. Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2014)

[MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]

Ever hear of plagiarism? That's what you did TK. You have no right to start this thread and no right to use what was in The Tavern before.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 2, 2014)

USMB owns it all.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 2, 2014)

He does have the right to do it but I think it would have been better if he would of done a different OP.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

I understand his intent...but dayum. Put a fork in it. Its done. Start a new one with a different owners perception.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @TemplarKormac
> 
> TK, why did you do this? You were not involved in the ongoing discussion I've been having with the mods and admin about this. You should have given me enough time to finish talking to the other members before opening a new thread called The Tavern. That was just wrong and you know it.



I'm not about to let The Tavern die, Aye. If you don't like it, you can choose to not participate, up to you. But please be aware you are in the Lounge, keep the drama outside. And one more thing, you don't get to decide if this thread lives or dies. This place belongs to everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, you can edit the words in the OP, TK. And the pic. 
Make your own Tavern. Use a different pic. If you build it, they will come. Or not. 
Just make it your own.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

lol. Not me. I don't care for the original op and the feeling is mutual. She's gone. Time to move on.
I might post in here from time to time. Might not. But I wish you luck, TK. And I mean that seriously.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

Enough seriousness! Let us continue where we left off.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Fair nuff.


----------



## mal (Jul 2, 2014)

Rabble rabble! *shakes fist*



peace...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

I have reverted the changes I made. It just now hit me that I don't think she would like it that way, I should have left it like it was. It is wrong to change the works of someone else, and I take no credit for the idea or the work that went into it. That is all.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

Oy.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 3, 2014)

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, well if people don't like it, that's tough. That is HER work. It was not my place to change it to begin with. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't bring her name up. You know why.

Bad idea to steal her idea. You should of done your own.

/Out


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)

You will never succeed in this TK. Ever.

Enjoy your empty tavern.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yeah, well if people don't like it, that's tough. That is HER work. It was not my place to change it to begin with. Take it or leave it.



Wrong TK, just plain wrong. I don't like it so I'll take your advice and leave it.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm going to be honest. And blunt.

TK, you're still a noob.

It would have been wise to let the members that have been here a while restart the place.

Your best option would be to have the others restart the New Tavern here and delete this one.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2014)

These social forums keep moving all the time. They're easy to find but i can't get any pleasure out of them because of the silly bickering. When the childish name calling and bickering stops I'll be glad to participate. Aloha, arrivederci.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)

Anybody plagerizes Eye Candy and I'm kicking em right in the coconuts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

Well... lets all give those folks who decided to shut the original one down a hand. Apparently they thought it was a good idea to end it. I was trying to save this place from oblivion. But alas no good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 3, 2014)

[MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] 

Its not that its a bad idea but with you, its always about the drama and getting attention. 

Grow up. Stop stealing other people's work (like that disaster in Politics a few days ago). You say you see yourself as a writer but you don't write your own stuff. 

There are so many of these little social groups that I doubt this will fly. But I could be wrong. Start by making it your own and see what happens.

And live your own signature.


----------



## FlourPower (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm running out of freaking boxes, packing paper & patience. I'm getting too old for this.

I would like a stinger, please. Perhaps *3 *and then I'm flagged.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

Luddly, I've made it clear that it wasn't my work but hers. I've explicitly made that clear multiple times here. It is unfortunate that people look over that part. And I do write my own original works. I can PM a few of them to you if you'd like. 

It's like moving a table and chairs. I move them to another room. Did I make the table and chairs? No, I simply moved them. I'm not claiming credit for this and I never will. This was her idea from the getgo and it will always be.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


>




I thought about joining until you posted a clown. So not cool.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> So what'll it be folks?



Congratulations TemplarKormac. The places looks classy....my kind of destination.  I wish you every success and am so happy the business is located in The USMB Lounge. 

Now...I would like a double Chocolate Cake, please.   ( Frangelico and vodka.)


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> These social forums keep moving all the time. They're easy to find but i can't get any pleasure out of them because of the silly bickering. When the childish name calling and bickering stops I'll be glad to participate. Aloha, arrivederci.



Call me when that happens, Hoss.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> These social forums keep moving all the time. They're easy to find but i can't get any pleasure out of them because of the silly bickering. When the childish name calling and bickering stops I'll be glad to participate. Aloha, arrivederci.



Well, Hossfly, this place_ is in a new location. The Lounge._..not the Rubber Room, any longer,  so none of the above stupid stuff should go on but that will depend upon the new proprietor and how he handles himself and his patrons. His behavior will set the tone. 

We used to tell patrons who had a few too many and got out of line..."this is a family bar and we would appreciate your respect of that."  And they usually did. Of course my favorite former hubby was 6' 4" tall with wide shoulders and wore a Stetson.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)

A little music for everyone in the Tavern.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > So what'll it be folks?
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thanks. It's very good. I am sitting here waiting for a rendezvous with the Trivago guy.  ( Tim )


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



KNOCK KNOCK


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



 Do come on it and have a seat. _Bartender....another round please???  _ _Trivago is late and I don't wait. _   Time and Athena wait for no man.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



If you claim I'm swish I'm leavin ya know


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2014)

This post is dedicated to the barmaid, her work and her legacy. A toast.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 4, 2014)

So.....let me get this straight. 

TK thinks he is the bartender here? Is that the case? Is that a paying gig? Congrats guy. 

What's the over-under on posts per day?

Gimme an Irish coffee, pal. While you're making that, I'm going to leave a turd in the urinal. 

And...can someone give me directions to a more interesting bar? Thanks.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 4, 2014)

what a tool basement boy is.....she was nice to you and you do this......such betrayal and yet you are still in denial of what you have stolen..have you no self respect......now go report this post..the truth is one thing you cannot stand


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 4, 2014)

no one voted to close the tavern....no one....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2014)

For TK


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2014)

WTF is with all the drama?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

It will never be the same without our late, lamented Tavern Wench...so perhaps it's best to shut this down and start a new establishment for Libations etc. ...with a different name.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> It will never be the same without our late, lamented Tavern Wench...so perhaps it's best to shut this down and start a new establishment for Libations etc. ...with a different name.



Also, nothing ever lasts long in the Lounge.  You really have to be careful here with what you say.  Although, the coffee shop is in the Lounge but the Tavern is a different animal.

Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

I liked it better when the Tavern was in the Rubber Room.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I liked it better when the Tavern was in the Rubber Room.



Me too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

boedicca said:


> It will never be the same without our late, lamented Tavern Wench...so perhaps it's best to shut this down and start a new establishment for Libations etc. ...with a different name.



 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]  

You'd make a good tavern wench, boedicca.  Just sayin..


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

I plan to open a tavern on the landing between the 2nd and 3rd Circles of Hell once I give up my mortal coil...not sure I want management responsibility for a pub here.


----------



## Wake (Jul 4, 2014)

The originator fell some time ago. Though that person's probably not coming back, I don't think acting so quickly was wise. It was her idea, and there are/were ways to get in touch with her. Likely would have been better to ask first, and ask in good faith. I think, if permitted, the Tavern should return to the RR where it began(?); that is what Tavern-goers have been familiar with for some time now. I understand it can be frustrating and challenging to inspire an idea, let it take root, and keep it going, but I think you should have moved to bring something new to USMB. Taking this action was bound to anger some, and I guess it really depends on whether you want to proceed fully knowing this, or let it go. Sometimes letting go is the better option.

Then again, things do change with time.

The Tavern's been continued offsite. Because the originator has it going there, then I suppose that Tavern could stay there. Whether The Tavern @ USMB stays in existence is now up to the members of USMB.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2014)

Wake said:


> The originator fell some time ago. Though that person's probably not coming back, I don't think acting so quickly was wise. It was her idea, and there are/were ways to get in touch with her. Likely would have been better to ask first, and ask in good faith. I think, if permitted, the Tavern should return to the RR where it began(?); that is what Tavern-goers have been familiar with for some time now. I understand it can be frustrating and challenging to inspire an idea, let it take root, and keep it going, but I think you should have moved to bring something new to USMB. Taking this action was bound to anger some, and I guess it really depends on whether you want to proceed fully knowing this, or let it go. Sometimes letting go is the better option.
> 
> Then again, things do change with time.
> 
> The Tavern's been continued offsite. Because the originator has it going there, then I suppose that Tavern could stay there. Whether The Tavern @ USMB stays in existence is now up to the members of USMB.



The whole thing was handled in a shady way.  At this point, I'm not sure anyone cares much about what things were like before.  I really don't want anyone getting upset about this one.  MaybeTK was really trying to just keep the Tavern going.

I asked whether the other one was going to be closed but I guess the decision was already made.  Let's just allow this to live or die by it's own merit.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 4, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> no one voted to close the tavern....no one....





maybe they should just keep it open and carry on...  

i mean, don't all the best taverns have ghosts...?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 5, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well... lets all give those folks who decided to shut the original one down a hand. Apparently they thought it was a good idea to end it. I was trying to save this place from oblivion. But alas no good deed ever goes unpunished.



You did not allow enough time. 

Your heart was in the right place, and the Gatsby pic is perfect.

It just wasn't your call. 

But what's done is done. 

May the gods bless this ship and all who sail in her!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 5, 2014)

Whoa!!! 

This place is hoppin'!

Hellooooooooo........helloooooo.....helloooooo.......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2014)

TK...I like you...but this was a very bad idea.  To take everything someone else created as your own.  Not good.  Sorry....but I will not post here.  I will have to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> TK...I like you...but this was a very bad idea.  To take everything someone else created as your own.  Not good.  Sorry my friend....but I will not post here.  I will have to take my business elsewhere.



Oh no!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2014)

I wondered why this wasn't showing up in my recently posted threads anymore


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2014)

A new establishment on the old street:

The Last Chance Saloon


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey morning guys been so busy with work lately, hope everyone is ok here.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)

Now, I hope everyone is done chewing temp's ass and we can establish that the tavern is under new management.

If he has the time to run the place, let him. 

If syrenn ever comes back she can act as co-owner. Or she can continue to haunt this place, spill drinks, all kinds of stuff. ..


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

i agree,  in her absence, just keep it flowing.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 10, 2014)

she ask that this be closed...are you aware of that....why should she be in exile and her thread be stolen?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 10, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> she ask that this be closed...are you aware of that....why should she be in exile and her thread be stolen?



TK couldn't stand the thought of the Tavern closing. 

I can understand that. Maybe you can't. Surely there's been something in your world that you couldn't let go of. 

The Tavern has been relocated and is under new management. It's going to be alright.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2014)

The tavern is not under new management.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 10, 2014)

You're being too literal...


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> she ask that this be closed...are you aware of that....why should she be in exile and her thread be stolen?



That makes sense to me. This strikes me as a zombie thread, but thats just me.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 18, 2014)

Look at this place! It's a fucking mess in here. It's like the barkeep hasn't shown up for work in days!


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Now, I hope everyone is done chewing temp's ass and we can establish that the tavern is under new management.
> 
> If he has the time to run the place, let him.
> 
> If syrenn ever comes back she can act as co-owner. Or she can continue to haunt this place, spill drinks, all kinds of stuff. ..



Ain't gonna happen. It is not the same with the absence of the former owner. Permanent absence.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2014)

Kitteh Fungi


----------



## FlourPower (Jul 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Kitteh Fungi





Do you know that that poor baby died?  Broke my heart into many pieces.

Anyway, I'm still here...and there, on occasion.

Life's too damned short to be pissed off 24/7, says here.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 21, 2014)

I see this is a success. Lol


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2014)

Today seriously sucks. Give me a milk, chocolate


----------



## Wake (Jul 21, 2014)

Today I have started a juice diet. If you juice burdock stems, juice a pound of apples and some strawberries. The bitterness is hell. Eye-opening Hell. But good for you, and your blood.

/random rant.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2015)

did tk give up on his own tavern....stealing never pays now does it


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> did tk give up on his own tavern....stealing never pays now does it


Yes, he really jumped on this one.  Seems new management didn't turn out to be a draw for that fun place.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 31, 2015)

Jesus Christ lol.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 31, 2015)

Mother Fucker! What the...fu.......!! Pfffffffsssfffftttt!

Don't eat the popcorn!! Shit!


----------



## Luissa (Apr 2, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Jesus Christ lol.


What's up, HG? How is it hanging?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 2, 2015)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ lol.
> ...


 
Doing alright hon how about you?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ lol.
> ...


Low and outside. Ball one!


----------

